# Getting started with Dewalt DW735 Nebie with a planer



## Grizzlybare (Feb 14, 2011)

I am new to planer operation. I just bought my first, a Dewalt DW735. It seems there is little to do for initial operation, but my first effort won't feed. Is there something I need to do to this thing right out of the box to engage the feed rollers? I have set the depth so that the feed height is about 3/4" on a piece of 1 x 6, but it just will not feed. I only want to take off about 1/16"


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Put a piece of scrap wood into it and lower the head down until it grabs the wood---

Your gauge might be off--or the wood you are using may be thinner than you think---

Do check out our sister site--woodworking talk--link at the bottom of this page---Mike---


----------



## Grizzlybare (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, like I said, I am a newbie. The feed roller speed selector was not fully engaged! DUH!!!!

Works fine. But "I'll be back!"


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Grizzly,
That speed selector is meant to be changed only with the planer running.
Make sure you hook up a dust collector or shop vac to it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Grizzlybare (Feb 14, 2011)

*Shop vac*

Will a 6.0 gallon, 3hp shopvac do the trick or am I gonna need a more heavy duty vac with greater suction?

I am revamping an old office building and taking off a very shallow paint coat with the 1/16" planing. Has worked very well so far.

Also, where can I buy decent new blades for this model and what brand should I buy. I have read that the Dewalt replacement blades aren't that great.

Thanks
GB


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

That vacuum should be enough. You'll need a lot of garbage bags because the blades will remove a lot of material (even at only 1/16) and the chips will be non-compact, kinda like raking leaves. Make sure you empty the vacuum frequently. And remember that a planner, even a small one, is dangerous. An old ex had a father who was a cabinet maker. He lost 2 fingers while trying to free up some material that got stuck.

You should have received two set of blades with the planer. When the blades in the machine wear out, put in the replacement set. You can get the blades sharpened (although I seem to recall that they can only be sharpened once or twice).


----------



## Grizzlybare (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, unfortunately, I read that the Dewalt blades are disposable. I do know that they are two edged and assume that you turn them around whenever needing a new edge. the DW735 that I got did not come with an extra set

Regardless, if they are not reusable and/or finally shot, where do I turn for new ones. I have heard that the carbide ones are the better choice.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

My planer is 10 years old and I don't use it a whole lot, so my memory on the blade sharpening may be questionable.

You can check with Woodcraft and Rockler. I'm sure they will have replacement products. Other people in the forums may have better suggestions. Carbide is harder than HSS, but it's a lot more expensive too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Grizzly,
They are disposable, two sided. Very easy to change. They are very sharp so be careful when handling them. Somebody makes thicker blades for them. They advertize in the woodworking magazines. Don't recall the name of them. If you google 'blades for 735 dewalt', they should come upI have just been using the dewalt blades. I buy them when they are on sale at 20% off. 
Mike Hawkins
Here's the link, I googled it.
http://www.infinitytools.com/HSS-Knives-For-DeWalt-735-Planer/productinfo/HSSK-041/


----------

